# Where can I buy the "Butt Boards"



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Where can I buy the "Butt Boards" for the butt joints? Home Depot? Menards?

Can they be used on ceilings? 

Thanks.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The ones I use I get from Trim-Tex have never seen then at the box stores. Might want to try a drywall supplier. Yes they can be used on ceilings.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

ToolSeeker said:


> The ones I use I get from Trim-Tex have never seen then at the box stores. Might want to try a drywall supplier. Yes they can be used on ceilings.


Thanks. Is there a particular brand you recommend, or any to avoid?


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Our Spenard's have no butt boards, butt (ha ha) they have strips of cardboard that you can staple to plywood and make your own. I made butt boards for my shop out of plywood and strips of felt paper, but slicing all that felt got old. The cardboard strips are cheap and will be fast. Hope that helps.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks. Does anyone know of a link that shows how to install butt boards properly on a ceiling? Thanks.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

i've only used 'em once, so i am no expert. a guy here posted a pic of "real" ones, and they were about 7" wide w/ 1" wide strips near the edges. that leaves a gap between the two strips of about 5 1/2". the strips need to be about 1/8" thick, though mine were probably mostly less than that. i just hung a sheet, insert the butt board, and screwed it in, ensuring that i was not so close to the end of the 'rock that it broke out. when you install the next sheet, you'll see both 'rocks bow in a hair. that's all they need to do. mud right over the valley formed by the bowed 'rock. done. that's my take on the muthas. pretty simple, pretty slick.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks. I do have some of those drywall shims, and they are about 1/8" thick. 

If I made some butt boards, would plywood or OSB be best? I thought the butt boards were wider than 7".


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Pretty sure wider than 7" will go measure one shortly. Yes you can make your but I don't think I would trust cardboard. I would be afraid the edge would collapse when the sheet is tightened against.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I stand corrected the factory ones are 6" wide.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Yet another reason why I prefer plaster vs drywall. No visible joints ever, and no special splices or butt boards needed.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks. Would plywood or OSB be better?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

make your own, very easy. DON'T use 1/8th, way to thick. you will be damaging the DW when screwing. you don't need, nor want a 1/8 deep joint. thick non corrigated cardboard is what i used, caulked down to 1/2 osb. and make the osb as wide as the cavity they are going in. and screw at least 1" away from the end of the DW. do one side completely. then do the other side, working from one end.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You can make your own butt boards easy enough. http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/tips/invisible-drywall-butt-joints.aspx


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Davejss said:


> Yet another reason why I prefer plaster vs drywall. No visible joints ever, and no special splices or butt boards needed.


yeah. but there is a tallant to doing it. it would take me, and most people, forever to get a good surface.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I haven't seen anybody do plaster for at least 40+ years.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. When using butt boards, do you still stagger the butt joints? Or just line them all up in a straight line?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Stagger one long continuous joint can be hard to hide.


----------



## TotalHomeworx (Jan 18, 2014)

I like the "I prefer plaster" comment! Haha


----------

